# Will make avatar pics!!



## Kiley320 (Apr 6, 2014)

So I don't know if this is going to go any where but I was looking to edit a few photos of my betta Hansel and this is the result.
























There are many other color and font options. If you are interested in one please answer the following questions.
User name or betta name?
What Color?
Transparency yes or no?
Font Type?
And please add picture of your betta or what ever you would like behind the text.


----------



## Kiley320 (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Kiley320 (Apr 6, 2014)

Don't know why I can't post all of them on one







.


----------

